# Which celeb has the best ass?



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

A few contenders:

1. Shakira.

2. Beyonce.

3. Jessica Simpson.

4. Jlo - my fav.

5. Jessica Alba.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

either 1 or 5


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

ricky tomlinson


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Mrs Cole :thumbup1:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

ahh mrs cole.....definately


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

whoever owns this bubble butt mmmmmmmm


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Beyonce.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Shakira...for sure....

And that aerobics dancer in the Eric prydz video....  she was one fit hunni...


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Mrs Cole to Ashley on buying a new dress...."Do my ribs look big in this?" Skinny bint, prefer something with a bit more meat on the bones.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Mrs Cole to Ashley on buying a new dress...."Do my ribs look big in this?" Skinny bint, prefer something with a bit more meat on the bones.


isn't ashley cole sleeping with sol campbell?

what does sol have to say on the matter?


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> whoever owns this bubble butt mmmmmmmm


She's called Naomi Russell - pornstar - not a celeb, as I would have added her.

She is acredited with having the best ass in the world.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

4 and 5


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Winona Ryders' butt in Alien Resurrection... damn fine. Cover it in chocolate..


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Witch-King said:


> Winona Ryders' butt in Alien Resurrection... damn fine. Cover it in chocolate..


Yeah...the chocolate she nicked from the local offy... :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

davetherave said:


> isn't ashley cole sleeping with sol campbell?
> 
> what does sol have to say on the matter?


Mmmm l dont know how to take that. I have heard a lot of footballers swing both ways.

:confused1:


----------



## Dean00 (Jan 25, 2009)

Defo jay lo her ass is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

1 or 4


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Coke zero advert !!!!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> A few contenders:
> 
> 1. Shakira.
> 
> ...


3 and 5 the rest of them have fat @rses:thumbup1:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

I thought you might have your views Weeman lol

Shakira in a non singing vid:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/dfSotagkqm8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/dfSotagkqm8&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

pea head said:


> Coke zero advert !!!!


Mmmmmmm yeah! 

VOtMxT1fKCo[/MEDIA]]





ENJOY! :thumb:


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Yeah...the chocolate she nicked from the local offy... :lol:


hahahaha ace :thumb:

j-lo , not a scampi snorkler but she has a good rear end on her :thumb:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

This is Naomi Russell:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/z9OVF-_boDU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/z9OVF-_boDU&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

chilisi said:


> View attachment 28544
> 
> 
> she should be famous for that


I'M IN LOVVVVVE!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Beyonce for me, you gotta have something to grab hold of :tongue:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Vida - well known state side - sort of.

Who cares, with an ass like this:


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

ParaManiac said:


> Mrs Cole :thumbup1:


 Thats jessuca alba in that pic...lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

wow, nice

and i've just been google naomi russell too, sweet jesus


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

hamsternuts said:


> wow, nice
> 
> and i've just been google naomi russell too, sweet jesus


I did too,had a good long look on tube8....all in the name of research for this thread you understand.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

Robsta said:


> Shakira...for sure....


Agreed:thumb:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Alan Carr


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Robsta said:


> Shakira...for sure....
> 
> And that aerobics *dancer in the Eric prydz video*....  she was one fit hunni...


That's Deanne berry. She's on GMTV now. :bounce:

I'd have go with jessica alba or shakira. Wouldn't normally go for JLO but her ass does look sweet in that pic.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Alan Carr


:no: jesus.. no..


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> wow, nice
> 
> and i've just been google naomi russell too, sweet jesus


Screw google. red tube her. :beer:

Her and vida guerra have similar butts. Asstastic!!

Ah now cover me in chocolate and throw me to those two:bounce:


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

shakira.... hips dont lie, watch it and then even try and argue with me...


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

estfna said:


> shakira.... hips dont lie, watch it and then even try and argue with me...


in that whenever, wherever video when she's crawling through the mud....fcuk me she looked hot in that...... :thumb:

Not that I had it sky +'d or anything and watched it over and over.....I even got the hosepipe out, soaked the back garden and threw the wife out with no clothes on, telling her to crawl through the mud or I won't unlock the patio doors.........But it just wasn't the same....:laugh:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Mrs Cole :thumbup1:


thats not cheryl.

thats jessica alba :thumbup1:

cheryl has thigh and ass tatoos, plus you can tell its not her face


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Mrs Cole is a scrawny chav 5itch - who looks like a smack head


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Nitrolen said:


> Mrs Cole is a scrawny chav 5itch - who looks like a smack head


Bit harsh.....I'd defintely bury my head between her thighs for a few hours


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

:serena williams  

her ass belongs on a hippo


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Shakira all the wayyyy


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

Dezw said:


> Beyonce.


 :thumb:

:beer:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

j-lo:thumb:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Serena has a great bottom !


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

> Serena has a great bottom !


great and huge


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

ParaManiac said:


> Mrs Cole :thumbup1:


That's J. Alba, bud. Not Cheryl Cole. Don't know if this has already been said, as I can't be ar$ed to read every page. Haha.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

heather from eastenders.....................come on!!!!!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Can't make my mind up, it's either Monica Bellucci



Or this unknown beauties arrsse



But Monica wins as it's a celeb thread :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> great and huge


 :lol: yep but I have to work with what I have [ie a fat ass] so aspiring to this is not impossible ....cheryl cole I will never achieve


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

The singer Ciara has an amazing ass!! And Adriana Lima the victorias secret model!


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

But remember...even the hottest ass pushes poo out :whistling:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jem said:


> View attachment 28614
> 
> 
> Serena has a great bottom !


and great jugs two lol


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Jem said:


> View attachment 28614
> 
> 
> Serena has a great bottom !


Pity about the face.


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

My favourite thread to date. I has encouraged lots of pictures of great bums. Reps!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Do I need to prove my point ...





beautiful ...


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

serena williams bit more than a handful or wot


----------



## Judas (Jan 21, 2009)

Ron Weasley.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Kylie has a good one.



















Melissa Joan Hart (Sabrina the teenage witch)


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Bubble butts are gooood


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Serena williams could be a front runner, also jennifer aniston has a peach


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Did somebody mention Kylie??





OO she is a cheeky minx.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Britney in her day had a smoking ass:


----------



## VXR-Lovely (May 4, 2009)

Maria Kanellis.

Jessica Simpson.

Cheryl Cole.

Top 3.


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Serena Williams? surely you guys cant be serious. her ass is friggin huge. she couldnt sit down in a restaurant without knockin a few people over. way, way to big. eva mendez for me in stuck on you. fantastich.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> Serena Williams? surely you guys cant be serious. her ass is friggin huge. she couldnt sit down in a restaurant without knockin a few people over. way, way to big. eva mendez for me in stuck on you. fantastich.


I'm sure John Mac stated that lol.

Some individuals like big asse's mate. The more meat, the better :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i like a bum you can park a harley in


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

pat butcher:laugh:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Fergie - what an ass:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

more kylie MORE KYLIE!!!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Fergie - what an ass:


alex or sarah? :laugh:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

lmao.......superb


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

She's called *Sammie Sparks*:

That is an ass - look at it!!!!!!!


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

adonis said:


> The singer Ciara has an amazing ass!! And Adriana Lima the victorias secret model!


you have heard the rumours she used to be a man havnt you? maybe thats the secret to a great ****?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

weeman said:


> more kylie MORE KYLIE!!!!!


By Your command!! Here you go, 169 HQ kylie pics in a zip file. 79mb blooming big, but trust me, they're worth it.

Have Pm'd you the link as its so big it can only be d/l'd 10 times and I don't want a fellow biscuit balls to miss out.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Bump for weeman


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Rhianna:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

now, she is one fit hunni.....I'd lick her pooper for years....


----------



## adonis (Mar 26, 2009)

davetherave said:


> you have heard the rumours she used to be a man havnt you? maybe thats the secret to a great ****?


Which one used to be a man?? Noooooooooooooooooooooo im a tranny lover :whistling:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

adonis said:


> Which one used to be a man?? Noooooooooooooooooooooo im a tranny lover :whistling:


Exactly

Chicks with dicks. You get the best of both worlds!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Jennifer Aniston & Jennifer Ellison:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

those first two are great...right in your face like :thumb:


----------



## ArZo (Jul 3, 2009)

Alrite lads i dont know wether this girl has been posted up yet but IMO this is the best ass i have ever laid my eyes on :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Rhianna:


Why not the nude one??

mmmm, Rihanna bum


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

has Kim Kardashian been mentioned yet. God i would ruin her!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

mikex101 said:


> Why not the nude one??
> 
> mmmm, Rihanna bum


She is fcuking gorgeous imo....... :thumb:


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

ArZo said:


> Alrite lads i dont know wether this girl has been posted up yet but IMO this is the best ass i have ever laid my eyes on :lol:


sweet:bounce:


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Rhianna is very cute, and I used to like beyonce but Jessica Simpson had one of the sexiest bodies I have seen but she was in prime shape


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Shakira's ass:


----------

